# Heart Broken



## Hooked (Jul 23, 2006)

Well I geuss its time to start over,Came home from work this morning to find my loft destroyed 10 dead birds and the rest of my flock gone they even took my clock. and to make matters worse when i call the locale police dept. and reported it i was more or lesss told that they are only pest and the city is full of them (boy what i almost told them ...it would of landed me in Jail) its like loosing part of my family. Now just praying they come home. Devistated in Buffalo


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Hooked said:


> Well I geuss its time to start over,Came home from work this morning to find my loft destroyed 10 dead birds and the rest of my flock gone they even took my clock. and to make matters worse when i call the locale police dept. and reported it i was more or lesss told that they are only pest and the city is full of them (boy what i almost told them ...it would of landed me in Jail) its like loosing part of my family. Now just praying they come home. Devistated in Buffalo



OK. THAT is unexceptable.......I'd be raising ALL KINDS OF HELL with the Police. It is AGAINST THE LAW to destroy someone elses property. IT IS AGIANST THE LAW to kill, hurt or maim a banded pigeon that doesn't belong to you. It is AGAINST THE LAW to steal.............I wouldn't take this laying down for one second. Are you a member of the AU?? CALL them...........this sucks..............Do you have ANY idea who would do such a thing.?
I'd be yelling good and loud. I'd go to the newspapers and tell them that the police aren't doing anything.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Please don't accept that asinine answer from the police. Like Renee said, it is your personal property - makes no difference what it was. 

I despise cruelty in people. What kind of pleasure did they get out of killing 10 innocent birds? How many are missing? If they just turned them loose I hope they will soon return.

We keep locks on our aviaries. Course, anyone with a real desire to cause problems wouldn't let that stop them but we hope it slows them down.


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Killing animals constitutes animal cruelty, and in addition they unlawfully entered your property and vandalized it. These are serious offenses and the police should be interested in pursuing the case....After all people who torture/kill animals tend to move on to humans later.

Try talking to another person in the police department (not the one that didn't care) and really stress that your property was damaged and you fear the violence will be directed towards you next. If the birds come up stick with them being valuable (which they most certainly are) racers, not ferals. 

Good luck.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

This is absolutely horrible and heartbreaking. I am so sorry and also for the police's response.

Please follow Renee's advice. This is unacceptable.

Reti


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I agree. I'm heartbroken as well.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

I am soooo sorry for your loss. I hope you get your justice and as for the police I would raise all kinds of hell with them, including getting an attorney involved if need be. If you can ask your neighbors if they seen anything or suspicious people or vehicles hanging around. I am sorry but I would have went Balistic at the police, no one and I mean no one harms, or touches my animals birds, kids, nothing.


Cindy


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

How awful for you.  I have heard in situations like this that some people stress that their pigeons are "fancy" and "costly" (as, sadly, this is often the only thing that authorities can understand). This has helped them to get attention drawn to the theft. I would also approach the newspapers with this story and that will get you the attention you need, hopefully. I really hope whoever did this is found and hopefully the rest of your flock is okay somewhere. They may have flown in fear and may make their way back home so be prepared to close them in somewhere. I'm so sorry this tragic crime happened to you and your poor birds.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

First of all, I'm SO sorry to hear this. How absolutely cruel and mean spirited for someone to kill the birds left.

Second, that is an absolutely inexcusable/cruel and unproffesional (not to mention ignorant) comment that was made by the police, exactly as Renee said, and this just gets my blood boiling.

I'm tired of our pigeons being treated like second class birds....it is ridiculous.

YES...you need to call and complain to the police chief, call your local newspaper and do everything you can to get this publicised. Your local pigeon club, the AU .....everyone should get involved as well. If you have a local news show on TV that helps get ACTION when an individual can't get help, call them and let the reporters get the news on the air, it definitely would help if you could get the AU involved in this.

I would be calling ACTION 9, to get some help if I had a response like that from our local police, and let them take the story as far as it would go. You might also see if you can get PETA or another animal rights group-that are sincere to the cause of pigeons involved. I surely would let the S _ _ _ hit the fan...and stir it up good.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I agree with the others, you can't let the police get away with dismissing this terrible crime. Apart from anything else it will encourage the perps to do it again.

I don't know what procedures are followed in the US, but I would put in a formal complaint against the specific officers that you dealt with.

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

More.....Are you a taxpayer? Then you are paying the police to do their job, which they are not.

The police is NOT doing their job, and are dissmissing this cruel illegal crime as a joke, I would EVEN go as far as to say...consult a lawyer, seek legal coucil.

You need to file a complaint with the city as well, and any other dept that is applicable as well as police chief, you need to complain and tell anyone who is willing to listen about this.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm shocked and deeply saddened by your loss. This is a nightmare. And I can't believe the callous response of the police department! As others have pointed out, aside from your attachment to your birds, they are your valuable personal property and your complaint should have been taken seriously on that basis, if nothing else.

As Treesa suggested, if I were you I would try to the news media involved. There are many bird lovers and pet owners out there and I'm willing to bet there would be public outrage over what happened. And if you're a member of the AU, by all means contact them, too. If someone is going around doing this type of thing they might attack other lofts, too. Pigeon owners in your area should be on their guard.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

What a disgusting thing to have happen. I am so sorry for you - and for your birds. I have been peeking in here to see if the original poster had perhaps come back with an update that I hoped would include having gotten a more appropriate response out of the local authorities. I am apalled at the response from the police. Animal cruelty is taken so seriously nowadays that many municipalities have a special law enforcement division to deal with that sort of crime. Reading about this just makes me want to throw up


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TheSnipes said:


> Reading about this just makes me want to throw up


...yep, and as mad as I am...the police would be a good target.


----------



## Hooked (Jul 23, 2006)

Thank you all for the input you have given me and i did take it to heart and i went to our locale police and demanded to speak with the captain in charge.I told him what happened and also how i got treated by the officers that came to my house,also gave him thier names.he told me to restasure that my complant will be handled.and the person or persons involed will be dealt with properly. He also advised me to write down all band numbers and bring in my receipt for my clock and give them to him so he has them on file. he did tell me that he will send the two officers over to my house to apologize and that they were very unprofesional on how they handle this matter.Well i was very p***ed.it did take me awhile to calm down but i did and took everthing in to him. so now we will see what happens from here. well thanks again everyone it did help alot thanks again Brian


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

I was so sorry to hear about the terrible loss of your birds. I'm glad you went to the police captain. The police, just like any other organization, always has some bad apples, and unfortunately they were on duty when you called. The lower than life &*(*&%^'s that stole and butchered your birds will hopefully get caught. My blood boils also when I read of these things. 

Margaret


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm so sorry Brian. I feel the same as everyone else that has already posted. My heart is broken for you and those poor innocent pigeons. Your pijies are in heaven now flying free. I hope the missing ones return to you unharmed. I will never understand the magnitude of cruelty in some people. Absolutely DISGUSTING .


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I can only echo what has been said about your treatment by the police. That was just wrong.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I am so very sorry for you and your birds, Brian. I do hope the police will now step up and do their job and really, really hope that some birds survived and will make it home.

Terry


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear that, that's horrible  

and I'm DISGUSTED by the behaviour of the police (the 1st time you called them, and the way they treated you) completely unacceptable ,


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Sorry to hear that


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Brian, what a horrible thing to experience! So glad you followed up with the police and they responded more appropriately.

So sorry the ten were killed. Have any of your other birds returned? If you could rig up some sort of temporary structure in place of their old home, they might come back to something vaguely familiar. If they were used to your flying and feeding them in a certain routine, use those times to see if any in the area can be drawn in. If it were me, I'd do this for at least 10 days in case the scattered birds joined up temporarily with another flock.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hooked, I can see why you would be devistated, what a horrible scene to come
home to and then to get the cold shoulder from the police. Hope some of your
birds had a chance to take off & do find their way back home. The police are public servants and their duty is to uphold the local, state and federal laws, ordinances, etc.. Whether you pay taxes or not, they are paid to provide a comprehensive service, not decide for themselves which laws and ordinances they will and will not uphold w/the active presence of their badge. If there are letters or emails that can be sent, please keep us posted.

fp


----------

